# Any one else felt like this?



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

OOOO, I'm posting as an adoptive parent!!     

Things are going really well with Cookie.  She's sleeping 12 hours a night without waking, feeding well, and settling in more each day.  I am fairly confident with her and very happy but my body is in meltdown.  I feel sick all the time, stomach in knots and just really stressed.  I just can't relax at all.  

Has anyone else felt like this?

Bx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Yes Yes and Yes!

I felt for the first few weeks like i was "babysitting" someone elses children as have had 2 of my nieces alot since they were born however now i am more relaxed as DD and DS our MINE! 

Our 2 have been home for 9weeks and in that time i have been 100% well for about 5days! it is very stressful and mine too sleep for 11-13hours each!

xxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Boggy

What you are feeling is completely normal.  We were both quite ill for the first 2 weeks when our little one first moved in.  We were both bordering on having the real flu (it was January) and if I wasn't off work I certainly would not have gone in as I felt so rough.  During our reviews the reviewing officer said that it was completely normal to feel out of sorts so don't worry.

Glad that Cookie is settling in well you seem to have got a good routine well done.

Tracey x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Boggy, 
My DH described feeling exactly as you have described, he was hardly eating and used to panic that we would wake them up when they were sleeping! it probably took 3-4 weeks to begin to feel normal again.
Sounds like you're doing a brilliant joband that Cookies settling wonderfully!
Viva
XXX


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Don't worry about worrying! I think it;s completely normal. This is my 2nd time as a new mum and I feel exhausted most of the time and stressed most days. At the moment, I'm getting glimpses of enjoyment, and have to say that today, into our 5th week, has been my happiest and least stressful so far.

It is a slow gradual process. You can have the best child in the world (my 2 are!) who are in the best routine ever and yet you're still unsettled. It is a matter of time. A time of massive adjustment for you and your life. And unlike children, we take ages to get used to any change or upset in our lives.

I've sat and cried some days and I'm only crying because I feel like I should be happy  
I have this idyllic life and know I am the luckiest woman in the world to have my babies, so why don't I feel on top of the world?? So I sit and cry about it!
I think we put too much expectation on ourselves beforehand and how ever things pan out, we sometimes never make that high grade. But that's it, we set the bar too high for ourselves to start with. We are not meant to be Wonder Woman!!

Once Cookie is in her firm routine and you've establised your new routines, you will naturally gain more confidence and inturn will feel happier and more relaxed.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi All

We were waiting for the 'colds' to take hold after DS moved in but so far have been lucky other than feeling tired all the time!  However, DH went back to work today after 4 weeks off and the minute he drove off I felt like crying and had no idea what I was going to do all day to entertain a 2yr old or how I was going to get anything else done!

I guess DH going back to work has affected all of us in some way and I think DS is acting up because of it and that it will take time to get sorted into a proper routine.  Today we had some nice bits but most of the time he was a horror, more defiant than ever before and yet he knows DH is the softer target....then when DH got home he went into hyper mode and played up at bedtime 

Glad its not just me 

Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I didn't realised how stressed i felt until after the court date and my ds was legally ours and then i felt like a huge weight had been lifted and i could get on with being a mummy  

pam xx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks folks!    You've made me feel a bit more normal!

This time of night is the worst, I dread cookie waking up and get really stressed about it.  She hasn't woken during the night since her first night here - I know I've had it very easy!!  She was terribly sick when we tried settling her at FCs, then again her first night here and even the thought of it stresses me out!  I'm sure in time I'll relax.

We went to see the health visitor today which was great.  I had lots of concerns about things the foster carers had done that I knew wasn't good (17 month old and the only thing she drinks is juice, out a bottle, with a year old "disposable" prem baby teat!!).  Meant i had to go to mothercare i buy some cups.  shame!!     

Bx.

P.S.  Anyone know how to get sicked up Heinz spag bol stains out of a white bra


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning Boggy!

No, sorry!  
I wish I did know how to get any spag bol stains out of any clothing!
Once Missboo was too big for a bib I started tucking a teatowel into her top when she's having pasta bolognese - and pulling the bowl right under her chin with firm instructions to eat over the bowl!!
She's almost 5 now and the poor thing goes through the same palava every time I cook it! She doesn't mind, she knows the drill, it just means that if we're out in a pub or restaurant, she can't have any form of pasta in sauce! People'd think I was crackers if I wrapped her up and pushed her as far to the table as possible!!!  
Babyroo has tried bolognese from a jar, and also likes mummy's (I'm doing it tonight actually - but I cook her a seperate portion with the pasta sauce substituted with tinned tomato and puree!)
I just try and make sure her hands don't go near her face or the bowl while I'm feeding her, and the wipes are within touching distance!!!!!

I love bolognese but its my worst nightmare when it comes to clothes. We've had too many ruined.
I've just bought some of those Oxi-action Stain magnet thingys - I will do a wash tomorrow and test them on a bolognese stain.... and let you know how I get on!!

Going back to when DH's return to work. This is the worst time for me. I dread him going back and feel lost on that first day. I'd come to rely on him so much in his 10days off, but then after a couple of days of my own new routine, things started feeling better, and my confidence grew.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ah Boggy

Everything you are saying is normal & like everyone has already said it does take a while for you to realise "this is it!"

Laughed at the thought of baby Heinz sick down your bra...............try vanish stain removal other wise a good excuse to buy a new one!! 

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yes yes normal boggy 
another one here in the throes of new-arrival-stress. i have no idea what on earth I'm going to do when dh goes back to work on monday..he's been off for 5 weeks  but i do remember that with dh's home its like a lovely little cocoon you're in, not real life..when they go back is when you find the real routines of day to day life
i keep saying at the moment that its like our lovely little life with littlie, which had really just started to properly settle down, has been slammed off axis withn the arrival of baby bro and we're spinning wildly around trying to get the balance back again..its very very unsettling and hard..i feel ever so slightly mad at the moment, but i know its going to get better..... at some point 

kj x


----------

